# x320 John Deere



## robertfrantz (Aug 8, 2012)

I need a little help please. awhile back I saw an article someone posted about a cool easy way to install a battery tender to a tractor. I think the article also mentioned something about lighter being installed too, but not sure. This was suppose to be easy fix because possibly prewired. When winter comes the battery tender would be very easy to use, just plug it in? Any help would be great. I just purchased the X320. Thanks much to all!


----------

